# Diesel prices in France?



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Cheaper, more expensive or on a par?

Any recent knowledge/experience much appreciated.

Also am I right in thinking that the filling station just as you get off the Eurotunnel is normally VERY expensive? 

Thanks

Graham


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

A bit cheaper, but it never concerns me much. I have to use the diesel so there's no point in bothering about it.

There are ways of finding the cheapest fuel, but it's rarely worth going far out of your way. Unmanned (_unpersonned these days_? :roll: ) supermarket filling stations are usually a bit cheaper, but not all of them accept British chip and pin cards.

I forget which ones won't take our cards, but somebody will know and will remind us in due course.

Dave


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I did a 6 weeks wander earlier this summer (May, June, July) - filled up 13 times all across the country. The most I paid was €1.36, and the cheapest was €1.25.

The Auchan station in Coquelles (Eurotunnel) is usually pretty good.

Much as in this country, avoid motorway stations and stick to big supermarkets.


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

I usually make Auchan Coquelles my first & last stop for gaziole and groceries.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Our local price is 1.28,9€ per litre and the current rate of exchange is 1.2440€ :£1

which works out at; £1.036 per litre..........

but please don't try carrying it back to the UK in large plastic bags.......
(Use a jerrycan..... :lol: )

Dave


----------



## Jeannette (Aug 7, 2012)

Just back from a trip. 

Average at the supermarkets was €1.23. On the toll roads as high as €1.48.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks all  

One less thing to think about then

Cheers

Graham


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

Carrefour do not take debit cards at the automated pumps on a Sunday !!. They do take the cards at the booths when manned.

Martin


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

The Total as you leave the tunnel is more expensive than the Auchan just the other side of the Autoroute or the Carrefour at Cite Europe (which most m/homes can't use as they decided to build it in the basement :roll: ).

However it isn't anywhere near as expensive as the Total on the Autoroute about 10 miles toward Boulogne - last time I looked that was almost the same price as the UK.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

> Carrefour do not take debit cards at the automated pumps on a Sunday !!. They do take the cards at the booths when manned.


why use a debit card?? you get charged for using that adding to the cost. get a Halifax Clarity credit card and you will not get charged for using it in Europe. and all Carrefour automated pumps take UK CCs at any time - well, I've never been refused at least and that includes Sundays


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Be careful which supermarket filling stations you go into if you have a big van or a trailer on the back. Mostly the way in is fine but often the way out can be very tight, even impossible. I always park nearby and walk over for a look, an ordinary roadside station will be more manageable, if a tad more expensive.

You don't want to have to reverse out with a queue of French drivers behind you. I've never had to but it's been close once or twice. Now I don't take a chance on it, too much potential hassle just to save a couple of Euros, Alan.


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

This is a handy little French Gov Site re current fuel prices at Garages it is mostly up to date

http://www.prix-carburants.gouv.fr/

Ian


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

If you want to use a super/hypermarket one have a good look at using the "Poids Lourdes" lane as the bends are reduced or absent and access is much easier - the one thing to beware of though is that the pressure for the nozzles is MUCH higher so do ensure the end of the nozzle is well in before pressing part way....

If you press it fully you may discover how much like a rocket the nozzle becomes with the force of the fuel being expelled......

but the access is easier and it is prefectly acceptable for Camping Cars touse that lane....

Dave


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

tonyt said:


> I did a 6 weeks wander earlier this summer (May, June, July) - filled up 13 times all across the country. The most I paid was €1.36, and the cheapest was €1.25.
> 
> The Auchan station in Coquelles (Eurotunnel) is usually pretty good.
> 
> Much as in this country, avoid motorway stations and stick to big supermarkets.


I'll agree with that. We always make Coquelles our first and last stop. Easy to enter and pay. You can also use a debit card if you wish.

Terry


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

> This is a handy little French Gov Site re current fuel prices at Garages it is mostly up to date
> 
> http://www.prix-carburants.gouv.fr/


there's also a comparable free app for iPhone/IPads - Carbeo France - which has up to date prices.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

You can use debit cards virtually anywhere now BUT you get charged a "no sterling transaction charge" of about £1 plus a small fee for some other bank related thing - total charges about £1.50 per transaction....

But you do get a better rate of exchange than the "tourist rate" today you get about 1.45€ to the £ c/w the tourist rate of about 1.25€ to the £

Dave


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

The address for the Auchan is 1883, Avenue Roger Salengro, 62100 Calais.
I was given the co-ordinates of N50*56.578 E1*48.625 but I haven't used these so I can't vouch for them.

Terry


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Terry

Haven't checked yours, but the decimal co-ords for the entrance to the fuel station are 50.942988 1.809659

Dave


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

In my language it's at 50.94296, 1.81029.

Unmissable as dead opposite Auchan supermarket.


We have a routine on our last day/night before crossing back.

Fill up with wine etc at Auchan. Fill up with diesel at Auchan. If it's lunchtime then a Flunch lunch goes down well. If it's evening then it's difficult to beat a plate of steak and chips at Buffalo Grill opposite.

Oh happy memories.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

...and don't forget that there is also a motorhome servicepoint and lpg there as well ....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1936

Another site for comparing fuel/lpg prices, link is set for Calais.....

http://www.zagaz.com/prix-carburant.php?id_div=35087

Pete


----------



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

this is a good site for comparing average prices across Europe if you are traveling through different countries.

http://www.fuel-prices-europe.info/

Have used it several times when filling up in one country if cheaper before entering another.

How can Algeria be so cheap at 0.12€ a litre!


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

Algeria is so cheap because it's a big oil producer - much like Saudi which is even cheaper


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks for this thread as we leave for France in a few days and was wondering about the fuel prices. 

We also have a halifax Clarity card after reading about it on here so that's useful to know as well Fatbuddha thank you


----------



## munron (Feb 18, 2011)

Just back from a three month trip which took us as far as Slovenia. We purchased diesel in most Western EU countries. Didn't visit Switzerland and before anyone pulls me up, I know they are not in the EU anyway 
Average prices were about £1.15 per litre with a couple of pence variation. Extremes were Italy at £1.44 and Luxemburg where you fill the tank till it overflows on to your boots at 94p a litre.
These prices are converted from Euros using the excellent rates one gets on a Halifax clarity card.


----------



## Steve_UK (May 18, 2012)

Penquin said:


> ....But you do get a better rate of exchange than the "tourist rate" today you get about 1.45€ to the £ c/w the tourist rate of about 1.25€ to the £
> 
> Dave


That's pretty good Dave, when the current bank rate is €1.261 to the pound!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

fatbuddha said:


> Algeria is so cheap because it's a big oil producer - much like Saudi which is even cheaper


They are also cheap because they do not add tax or duty - they don't need to, because we pay them megabucks to buy our fuel from them.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

If anyone is going up or down the N10,diesel at Auchan in Angouleme is 1.187€ and 1.186 at Poitiers.


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

We filled up in Calais just after arriving. A small e.leclerc was 1.24e which equated on the day to 99p per litre. 

I use a nationwide credit card, who don't charge a fee and give you the exchange date on the day. It worked well as the exchange rates improved throughout our trip, making the diesel cheaper and cheaper. 

The e leclerc was a little harder to find, but simply take the signs to Calais town centre and it's hidden just behind that smoking factory.


----------



## Cornishaich (Oct 18, 2009)

We are just back 14/10/2014 from 3 weeks in Alsace and we were paid between e1.24 to e1.28 a ltr. We last filled up at the Super U at Grand Fort Philiepe e1.26.


----------



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

Just back from France and Spain and paid average of €1.22 in France and in Tamarite in Spain as low as €1.14


----------



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

Excellent info on prices as we are just about to go over.

We travel in France a lot and are never able to use any of our cards at the petrol pumps, how do you guys get on? Do you pay at the box or do your cards work in the pumps?

PS we can use them in the supermarkets, just don't work at the petrol pumps?


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

> ...robbosps.........The e leclerc was a little harder to find, but simply take the signs to Calais town centre and it's hidden just behind that smoking factory.


You're right - I'm finding it very hard to locate :lol:

Do you have any more clues as to it's location? I don't see any smoke - maybe the fire is out


----------



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

Never had any problems using credit cards at the pumps - always works fine. Never tried any debit cards.


----------

